# Itchy Ears



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Through process of elimination, I found Ike to be allergic to chicken, corn, and soy, so switched to a kibble without these ingredients. There are a couple other threads about this same issue, with food suggestions.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> Through process of elimination, I found Ike to be allergic to chicken, corn, and soy, so switched to a kibble without these ingredients. There are a couple other threads about this same issue, with food suggestions.


What kibble did you switch to?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I initially switched to Merrick's Wilderness Blend and The Honest Kitchen's preference formula, a dehydrated raw. I feed 2 foods for variety because Ike is a finicky eater. I've recently switched dry kibble again, to Innova RedMeat. He's done well on each of these, no itching or ear issues.

The Merrick is a small kibble that can make gravy when water is added, though I usually fed it dry. The Innova is a larger kibble and Ike seems to have an easier time with the larger kibble.
Honest Kitchen is mixed with water and serves like a thick soup. He really prefers this food, but it's messy and more expensive than the other 2, so I save it for an occasional treat.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I went with Innova Evo because grains seemed to be a problem for Rookie and to be honest, I didn't want to experiment with tons of different foods so I just went with one that is completely grain free. It's pretty expensive, but he has done really well on it. He has TONS of energy, gorgeous coat, firm stool, etc. 

He seems to have seasonal allergies when his eyes get runny and he gets a little itchy but it passes after a couple of weeks. He also has a tendency to get dirt in his ears when he's rolling around on the ground so I have to keep an eye on them to keep them clean. I got a little careless this summer and sure enough, he got an ear infection. I'm sure you're cleaning his ears regularly, but just thought I'd throw it out there that for Rookie, it wasn't always food that caused his itchiness or his ear infection.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was going to mention seasonal allergies. Ike has them as well. Though he's much less affected now that he's on a food that does not compound the problem. Benadryl is good for those itchies that come and go.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

we are in the same boat.

Right now I know cody has better stools with a food that has grains so I finaly narrowed it down to either Acana Lamb and Apple or NOW Turkey and Duck. They both seem to have the same ingrediants.
If that doesn't work then I will go grain free.

After much reading I found some foods with 1 grain and 1 meat, but the fat content is so low(11%) Cody would ahve to eat 6 cups a day to get enough enegry.
Just watch the protein and fat ratio. You need to give them a good balance and a food with too low fat in a larger breed is not usualy a good thing unless they are over weight.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We just switched to California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato from Eukanuba due to recurrent yeast infections in Tucker's left ear. We have been using it for about a week now and I can already see a noticeable difference in his ear. Each day that I have cleaned his ear since starting him on the CN, there has been less and less gunk, and that is without any ear medication. I am also amazed at what it's doing for his coat. I highly recommend California Natural.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> We just switched to California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato from Eukanuba due to recurrent yeast infections in Tucker's left ear. We have been using it for about a week now and I can already see a noticeable difference in his ear. Each day that I have cleaned his ear since starting him on the CN, there has been less and less gunk, and that is without any ear medication. I am also amazed at what it's doing for his coat. I highly recommend California Natural.


Do you think it was a meat product (chicken) or corn/wheat that caused Tucker's ear problem? I see that the CN has oat/barley; those don't bother him? With the protein at 21% and fat at 11%, would that be sufficent for a 6 1/2 month old? Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

BJSalz said:


> Do you think it was a meat product (chicken) or corn/wheat that caused Tucker's ear problem? I see that the CN has oat/barley; those don't bother him? With the protein at 21% and fat at 11%, would that be sufficent for a 6 1/2 month old? Thanks a bunch for your help!


I'm not sure if it was the chicken or corn, but the formula that he is on now has neither and it's working wonders. Our vet highly suspected that it was the corn causing the problems. We tried the CN Lamb & Rice for a couple of months last winter, but Tucker had loose stools the entire time he was on that formula, so we finally switched to the Eukanuba. His stools are nice and firm on the herring & sweet potato. I guess he just doesn't tolerate lamb very well. His ear is clearing up really nicely and his coat is looking better than ever, so we're sticking with this food!

At 6-1/2 months old, that's plenty of protein and fat. CN also makes a puppy formula, but I would go with the adult food at 6-1/2 months. That's right around the age when we changed Tucker to adult food.


----------

